# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Open jaw tickets

## travelworld

Hi everyone!


I've always fancied myself as a bit of a travel writer. God bless the person who invented blogging!! It's the first time we've created a blog but this year is our big 5-0s so we're off on a special holiday, cruising the Pacific from SF to Oz starting in September. We did a cruise last May around the Baltic. We enjoyed the experience so thought we'd go super-size!!!

This cruise is with Pricess Line from SF to Sydney via the South Pacific. We still need to sort out our flights from Mancheser or London to SF, then Sydney to London or Manchester with a stop over in Singapore and maybe Dubai. Any guidance, tips or direction to the appropriate forum would be appreciated. We'd even consider any recommended alternative stop-overs to the one's I've just mentioned.

----------

